# TFO addiction...



## chase thorn (Sep 19, 2011)

ever since i joined this forum... it's all i do, i haven't gone a day without checking it for hours and hours... i guess it's a good thing as i could write a book filled with my knowledge! I find myself on my kindle in class reading my "text books" but really I'm on here... i think i have a problem. anyone else have the same issue?


----------



## HipsterTorts (Sep 19, 2011)

Oh my gosh me too.
This website is like an addiction. It makes my tortoise addiction about 100 time worse haha


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 19, 2011)

HipsterTorts said:


> Oh my gosh me too.
> This website is like an addiction. It makes my tortoise addiction about 100 time worse haha



sure i start out with one... then two... then three... then coming on here seeing all these amazing torts! one will go crazy and want to get more and more!!!


----------



## HipsterTorts (Sep 19, 2011)

chase thorn said:


> HipsterTorts said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my gosh me too.
> ...



Exactly!
I only have two right now, but seeing everyone else's torts already has me planning the next two  
If I wasn't only 17 and didn't have to go by my moms rules when it came to torts I'd probably already have a herd haha


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 19, 2011)

HipsterTorts said:


> chase thorn said:
> 
> 
> > HipsterTorts said:
> ...



same as i am only 16!! but my dad is "Dr.Doolittle" around here and has had our sulcatas for over 11 years. i just got my russian and my mom feel in love! so im planning on having way more soon!


----------



## Tom (Sep 19, 2011)

You are not alone my friend.


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 19, 2011)

Tom said:


> You are not alone my friend.



TFO is my homepage on my comp. i cant stop i hope it grows even larger over this up coming year!


----------



## HipsterTorts (Sep 19, 2011)

chase thorn said:


> HipsterTorts said:
> 
> 
> > chase thorn said:
> ...



That's how my mom is. I got both my greeks and now she's in love with them. Which is good because when I have to go away for weekends with my dad she is more then happy to take care of them.
But she won't let me have anymore until we move to a bigger place =/


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 19, 2011)

HipsterTorts said:


> chase thorn said:
> 
> 
> > HipsterTorts said:
> ...



same boat im in... i go to my dads, well not to much, and we live in an apartment at my moms. not as big as i would like it to be.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 19, 2011)

I am on here all through out the day.


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 19, 2011)

dmmj said:


> I am on here all through out the day.



if only you got paid huh? that would be an awesome job ya think!


----------



## bobbymoore (Sep 19, 2011)

my names bob and im a tortoholic


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 19, 2011)

hi bob. :]


----------



## HipsterTorts (Sep 19, 2011)

chase thorn said:


> HipsterTorts said:
> 
> 
> > chase thorn said:
> ...



Our apartments really really small. 4 People, 2 bedrooms...So I have to share with my little sister. I got lucky because she loves my torts too. But she also agrees with my mom, no torts until I have my own room. 



dmmj said:


> I am on here all through out the day.



Mee too! 
I do independent studies so when everyones at school I'm just on here because I have nothing else to do.


----------



## ascott (Sep 19, 2011)

I can't imagine what you are talking about?????


----------



## cherylim (Sep 19, 2011)

Joined 15th August 2011
Time Spent on TFO: 1 Week, 12 Hours, 41 Minutes, 45 Seconds

The stats say it all...


----------



## Angi (Sep 19, 2011)

I hate that it show how much time I have spent on here. Yes I am an addict too......


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm on at home and at work just about every day....


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 20, 2011)

...I blame the mobile app!


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 20, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> ...I blame the mobile app!



I agree


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Sep 20, 2011)

Be careful because TFO is a gateway to MORE TORTS!!!!


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 20, 2011)

cherylim said:


> Joined 15th August 2011
> Time Spent on TFO: 1 Week, 12 Hours, 41 Minutes, 45 Seconds
> 
> The stats say it all...



You are addicted I...
Joined-08-09-2010
Spent online-	1 Week, 3 Days, 1 Hour, 50 Minutes, 7 Seconds


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 20, 2011)

Okay guys, step away from those computers. You need to focus on spending your time in the real world, not this cyber place. This is for your own good. Repeat after me... I will not turn on the computer. I will not open it to the TFO site. Ummm guys, your not repeating after me.


----------



## cherylim (Sep 20, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Okay guys, step away from those computers. You need to focus on spending your time in the real world, not this cyber place. This is for your own good. Repeat after me... I will not turn on the computer. I will not open it to the TFO site. Ummm guys, your not repeating after me.



I will turn on computer. I will open it to TFO site.

Ah...I think I missed a word out, there.

Oh yeah...'the'.


----------



## terryo (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm on the comp. all day working for my son so I'm always checking in to see if there's new posts, but there's so many that I can never read all of them. Then I'm back on, checking again at night. Even though people come and go, this will always be my favorite forum....no ego's...just wonderful people who are willing to share and learn together. No one on here says...this is the way it HAS to be done....It's always ...this is what I do and what works for me....Through the years I have had many problems and the people here have rallied round to help in any way they can, and not just with words either....something I rarely see on other forums.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 20, 2011)

bobbymoore said:


> my names bob and im a tortoholic



LOL, me as well.


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 20, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> LOL, me as well.



Me too. This forum has let me learned tons. Thank the LORD for Everything.


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 22, 2011)

YESS!!!! haha i do the same thing  hehehe  i have learned soooo much on this forum thanks to all of you guys!


----------



## bobbymoore (Sep 22, 2011)

its like drugs you try to get away but some one puts something on here so u wanna check 1 thing out and you end up spending hours on it this web site is an enabler


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Sep 22, 2011)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Be careful because TFO is a gateway to MORE TORTS!!!!


 AGREED! i am so addicted now i cant get enough  If i had the space i would be in big trouble with my fiance because he would come home to a new family of adopted Sulcatas


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 22, 2011)

sulcatababies1402 said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> > Be careful because TFO is a gateway to MORE TORTS!!!!
> ...



i see you posted a bid on the sully auction!! uh oh! it started!


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Sep 22, 2011)

chase thorn said:


> sulcatababies1402 said:
> 
> 
> > CtTortoiseMom said:
> ...



bahaha! I did!  I can comfortably house two in the future when they grow-up outside without a issue.He is so lucky we dont have a farm


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 22, 2011)

sulcatababies1402 said:


> chase thorn said:
> 
> 
> > sulcatababies1402 said:
> ...



two is a perfect number! :]


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Sep 22, 2011)

chase thorn said:


> sulcatababies1402 said:
> 
> 
> > chase thorn said:
> ...



I agree


----------



## blafiriravt (Sep 25, 2011)

Holy COW I hear you! I think in the last two days I've spent 12 hours on here! I came here wanting a tortoise, looking for some general info on them. A couple days later, I've been convinced I NEED one! I love it


----------



## Malorey (Sep 27, 2011)

Ever since I joined (just yesterday), I keep coming back here time after time! 

I really enjoy it already!


----------

